# Cant upgrade 11.3 to 12.1



## Fogelholk (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi there,

When trying to upgrade some of my 11.3 servers directly to 12.1 I get the following message:

```
# freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE upgrade -s update.freebsd.org
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.3-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.3-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.3-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (amd64)
or release (11.3-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.
```


```
# freebsd-version
11.3-RELEASE-p10
```

As far as I can see 11.3 is supported until September 2020, so what gives? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

Can you post the output from `uname -a`?


----------



## Fogelholk (Jun 17, 2020)

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD s124.xxx 11.3-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue May 12 05:10:48 UTC 2020     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

Just for testing, can you try to download the upgrade to 11.4-RELEASE? `freebsd-update -r 11.4-RELEASE upgrade`

You should be able to go directly to 12.1-RELEASE, so  I'm not sure why it's not working for you.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 17, 2020)

There is a discrepancy in the userland version and the kernel. Could this be the cause?


Fogelholk said:


> # freebsd-version
> 11.3-RELEASE-p10





Fogelholk said:


> # uname -a
> 11.3-RELEASE-p9


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

In this case the kernel should be p10 too, yes. But in general freebsd-update(8) doesn't care about it. You can run the upgrade from any patch level, although I do recommend getting the latest patches _before_ doing a upgrade.


----------



## Fogelholk (Jun 17, 2020)

After reboot uname -a also write -p10, but the error remains. The same happens when I try to jump to 11.4.
But it would seem like these servers were installed or upgraded weirdly along the way.
When I try to upgrade some other servers from 11.3-p9 to 12.1 is seems to work fine without any errors so I guess I can close this thread and begin reinstalling these servers 

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------

